# Looking for these beer glasses



## crankin (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

I know this is a "cookware" forum and glassware isn't exactly cookware, but I did not really see another forum that would be more appropriate, so here goes.

I have been searching around for some Belgian-style beer glasses (to serve Stella Artois in - I know I can buy their own glasses at Target, but I do not want the logo) and I finally found the absolute perfect ones, but I cannot find out where to buy them.  It sounds strange, but here's how it goes: I found a company that makes Bormioli Rocco glasses, and on their webpage is a photo of some beer glasses - the exact ones I want.  Problem is, they don't sell or manufacture the ones in the picture.  And I've contacted the company and they seem clueless on what the glasses in the picture are.  Bizarre that they have a picture of glasses on their website that they have no idea where to find them.  Anyways, I know this is a huge shot in the dark, but I want these glasses so bad... if anyone can possibly find the origins of these glasses or recognize them, I would appreciate it tremendously.  Here is the photo and a link to the page (the glasses I want are the ones in the photo where there are three lined up - they look like goblets but the distinguishing factor is the little bubble in the stem):







http://www.steelite.com/home/products-services/2/96/99

Thank you so much!


----------



## NAchef (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is something similar Anchor Hocking 07767 20 oz. Weiss Schooner 12 / CS

Will do some more looking later.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's another shot in the dark.  If Target has the glasses you want at a reasonable price.  I would be tempted to try and remove the logo.  The solvent is probably either alcohol, lacquer thinner, or something similar.  If it doesn't work, at least you have a cool set of glasses.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 16, 2010)

Bigjim68 said:


> Here's another shot in the dark.  If Target has the glasses you want at a reasonable price.  I would be tempted to try and remove the logo.  The solvent is probably either alcohol, lacquer thinner, or something similar.  If it doesn't work, at least you have a cool set of glasses.


I had the same thought but some Stella Artois logos are etched into the glass.  As you can see from my avatar, logos are less important to me than the glass' shape.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2010)

crankin said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is a "cookware" forum and glassware isn't exactly cookware, but I did not really see another forum that would be more appropriate, so here goes.
> 
> ...


 

Dibor | R530 Esmeralda 4 Wine Glasses Gift Set £24.95
http://www.frenchgeneralstore.com/tableware/stemware.html


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like the logo on Target's Stella Artois 11+ oz glasses should come off with paint remover, acetone, or alcohol.


----------



## crankin (Mar 1, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Looks like the logo on Target's Stella Artois 11+ oz glasses should come off with paint remover, acetone, or alcohol.



Would that harm the glass at all...?  How easy would that be to do without leaving any residue, etc., on the glass?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 1, 2010)

It would not harm the glasses.  The logo would either come off or not.  None of the solvents listed would etch the glass unless it was already etched.  The solvent would easily wash off.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Mar 1, 2010)

I searched several places...but it looks like "bormioli rocco" has several differant patterns..and nothing matches the one you show.  Possibly it's a discontinued pattern.  Check restaurant supply stores though...they could still have some in stock if it is discontinued.  I'll keep my eye open for them too as I'm always searching restaurant supply places.


----------



## crankin (Mar 2, 2010)

KAYLINDA said:


> I searched several places...but it looks like "bormioli rocco" has several differant patterns..and nothing matches the one you show.  Possibly it's a discontinued pattern.  Check restaurant supply stores though...they could still have some in stock if it is discontinued.  I'll keep my eye open for them too as I'm always searching restaurant supply places.



Thanks, I appreciate that.  I just don't understand how no one at the company who shows that picture even knows what glasses those are.  As if, how did that photo happen to be on their website?  I find it strange.  But oh well.


----------



## SusieQTX (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think that Logo will come off. A Belgian Inn owner explained to my husband the absolute sanctity that Belgians have for serving beer in the glass with the proper logo. Don't put any Leffe in your Stella glass or you risk becoming a social outcast.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a website that looks like it might have what you are looking for.  

Pubglasses.com


----------



## megan87 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have no clue if you found your glasses yet but Bed bath and beyond has a ton of beer glasses now.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

Megan, you strike again, this thread is almost 3 years old.


----------



## megan87 (Jan 10, 2013)

well darn it. These are threads on the front page of the topics when I pull them up.


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 10, 2013)

Megan -

fret not.

when spammers post to a thread and their messages get deleted, unfortunately the stupid software does not "de-flag" the thread as new.

it's an issue of the software writers who actually never use their software.


----------



## shells4 (Jan 12, 2013)

I for one am glad that you resurrected this old thread.  I like these glasses and may have to stop by Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  Thanks!


----------



## megan87 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well glad I could help! Also a great way to get glasses is to go tour breweries. They give you glasses with the prices of the tour.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jan 13, 2013)

Amazon.com: Libbey 16 Oz. Belgian Beer Glass - Case = 12: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Libbey Belgian Beer Glass - 16 oz: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Libbey Munique Footed 12.5 Oz. Beer Glass - Case = 12: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Libbey 13 Oz. Belgian Beer Glass: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Libbey Fizzazz Munique 16.5 Oz Footed Beer Glass - Case = 12: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Grande Drink Poco 13-1/4 oz. 12 per case, 12/CA: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Estate Beer Glass, 12 oz - Case = 36: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Teardrop 15 Oz Beer Glass - 3915: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Teardrop Beer 14-3/4 oz. 36 per case, 36/CA: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Teardrop Drinking Glasses Beer, 14-3/4-Ounce: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 13, 2013)

I must have a few dozen different beer glasses and steins.  However my Sam Adams beer glass has become my favorite.  The bottom of the glass, up to the top of the crook, will hold a stiff (3+ ounce shot), the glass is designed to promote and hold a nice head, and it's shaped to help prevent it from slipping out of one's hand.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have glasses exactly like that. I bought them at Boardmans in SA. Not sure if you have a Boardmans.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 13, 2013)

The Samuel Adams glass looks very nice, but I am a whiskey drinker, so I need something a little larger.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2013)

PhilinYuma said:


> The Samuel Adams glass looks very nice, but I am a whiskey drinker, so I need something a little larger.


I don't understand. I'm a whisky drinker and like smaller glasses for whisky, old-fashioned by preference.


----------

